# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX PL/SQL dans Region interactive 4.2.6 erreur PLS-00372 ORA-06550

## Martial3797

Bonjour,

J'essai dans une nouvelle rgion dclare en PL/SQL d'excuter le module suivant:

begin return 'select CLI_NUM, CLI_STE, CLI_NOM, CLI_SLR from V_CLIENTS';
end;

APEX me renvoie: ORA-06550: line 1, column 13: PLS-00372: In a procedure, RETURN statement cannot contain an expression ORA-06550: line 1, column 13: PL/SQL: Statement ignored 

quand je fais le select CLI_NUM, CLI_STE, CLI_NOM, CLI_SLR from V_CLIENTS  en tant que rgion type etat sql pas de pb.

quelqu'un a t il une ide?
Rappel APEX 4.2.6.

Merci.

----------


## McM

Quand tu cres une rgion base sur un PL/SQL, tu dois gnrer le code HTML en PLSQL.
Tu as le "PL/SQL Example" sous le PL/SQL source lors de la cration qui t'indique comment l'utiliser




> Use PL/SQL and the Oracle Web toolkit (that is htp/htf packages), for example "htp.p('Hello World');". Reference session state using :MY_ITEM (bind variable) syntax.


Exemple


```

```

----------


## Martial3797

> Quand tu cres une rgion base sur un PL/SQL, tu dois gnrer le code HTML en PLSQL.
> Tu as le "PL/SQL Example" sous le PL/SQL source lors de la cration qui t'indique comment l'utiliser


Merci, je viens de comprendre pour la version 4.26,
cration rgion en type PL/SQLcopier le texte ci-joint (attention au nomage des champs.valider
Exemple :


```

```

----------

